# Techniques Manuals



## marshallbd (Nov 18, 2003)

I started to study Tracy's Kenpo awhile back and they have a manual that breaks down each technique by belt level.  Is there such a monster in EPAK? And if so, where would I get one?  Agian Forgive my ignorance.  Thanks!
Beau


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 18, 2003)

I would like to know what the techniques are per each belt and a breakdown of each technique and the name of each technique starting from the beginning.  Thanks again!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marshallbd _
> *I would like to know what the techniques are per each belt and a breakdown of each technique and the name of each technique starting from the beginning.  Thanks again! *


Kenpo2000.com will sell you the manuals for each belt level where each tech is described. The guides that go along are more k2000 specific but I think they are what you are looking for.


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 19, 2003)

Thank you.....I'll check it out


----------



## Kenpomachine (Nov 19, 2003)

Your particular association may have the manuals with the exact techniques and order you're learning them.

For general information, you have resources such as the Kenponet , Kenpo-Texas  and many other that I don't remember right now.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2003)

Beau,

As you know we are I.K.K.O members and at each belt level you will be given your manual for that particular belt, and as you progress each manual thereafter.  Every EPAK school is just a little bit different in their curriculum and material involved.  We require through the I.K.K.O., The 'sayings', pledges, sets, forms, exercises, fundamentals, techniques, patch descriptions and so forth. 

just a FYI 

Tess


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 20, 2003)

Excellent!  Thank you very much Tess!


----------



## Seig (Nov 20, 2003)

and I as I tell everyone, bring a notebook, you'll need it.


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 20, 2003)

Oh I will have a notebook sir, but my writing leaves something to be desired!  Looking forward to our first session....


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Beau,
> 
> As you know we are I.K.K.O members and at each belt level you will be given your manual for that particular belt, and as you progress each manual thereafter.  Every EPAK school is just a little bit different in their curriculum and material involved.  We require through the I.K.K.O., The 'sayings', pledges, sets, forms, exercises, fundamentals, techniques, patch descriptions and so forth.
> ...



I'm also aware of other organizations such as WKKA, IKKA, etc.  What other major EPAK organizations are there?  

Do they do their curriculum a bit differently also while still following EPAK?

- Ceicei


----------



## modernfighter (Nov 29, 2003)

Here are two excellent sources for EPAK manuals. They are available one complete volume for students or in individual belt levels for instructors. The instructor manuals are extremely detailed (especially on theory). They are available in a printed format or on CD-Rom

Excellent!!

http://www.elite-fighters.com/store/legacykenpo.htm

http://www.arnis.org/home.html


----------



## rmcrobertson (Nov 30, 2003)

Oh, wow.

You guys are utterly wrong about Einstein's physics not being testable for the next two hundred years, given the limitations of our technology. All of the major points are well-verified, as far as I know.

And as for the other stuff...oh, wow.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modernfighter _
> *Here are two excellent sources for EPAK manuals. They are available one complete volume for students or in individual belt levels for instructors. The instructor manuals are extremely detailed (especially on theory). They are available in a printed format or on CD-Rom.*



So what is on the CD-Rom?  Is it just exactly like the books, just all put on the disk, to scroll page by page?  Does it show more, such as video-clips, audio-clips, etc.?

- Ceicei


----------



## modernfighter (Nov 30, 2003)

As far as I know, the CD-Rom contains the same information as the book but in a pdf. format, but they are considerably cheaper. I have the student manuals (there's one for all the techniques and one for all the forms and sets) and I have two of the instructor manuals (orange and purple belt). Each manual is about 400 pages long. Very detailed...very good.


----------



## Maltair (Dec 15, 2003)

LTKKA 
OAKKA

2 more Kempo associations


----------

